# FLR(M) Accommodation Requirement



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, 

I am in the process of doing the FLR(M) application form. I'm applying from within the UK.

I cannot find any information that tells me that I NEED to submit accommodation details such as a tenancy agreement or council tax. However, message boards and forums on other sites seem to imply that I do. 

I am hoping that's not necessary, as we are sub-letting from someone on a rolling basis with no real agreement and the landlord is traveling the world at the moment, so getting a letter/lease from him would be time consuming, etc.

That being said, IF it's necessary, I want to make sure we get the ball rolling and start tracking him and the necessary documents down. 

All I see on the application form is a couple questions about our accommodation (whether it's rented or owned and how many rooms/bedrooms there are). Then I see that if you're applying as an unmarried or same-sex partner, you need to submit accommodation documents. (But I'm a spouse so I don't fit into that category). 
Any help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Of course you have show proof of accommodation. The requirements for applying inside the UK are virtually the same as those for applying from outside of the UK. 

Chapter 8 of the immigration directorate instructions deals with family applications after 9 July 2012, under Immigration Rules, chapter 8, appendix FM:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/chapter-8-appendix-fm-family-members

This is from the guidance that deals with accommodation:


From Annex FM 1.0:

3.1.3a Accommodation 

Under paragraph E-ECP 3.4, *the applicant must provide evidence that there will be adequate accommodation, *without recourse to public funds, for the family (including other family members who are not included in the application but who live in the same household), which the family own or occupy exclusively. 

Accommodation will not be regarded as adequate if:

•	it is, or will be, overcrowded; or
•	it contravenes public health regulations.

For further guidance on assessing whether the accommodation requirement is met see IDI Annex F Chapter 8 Section 1 & 2 paragraph 6:

Horizon > 08 Family members transitional cases > 1.7 - Family members - Maintenance and accommodation

http://www.bia.homeoffice.gov.uk/si.../idischapter8/section1/annexf.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, but what you posted doesn't say anything about providing any sort of tenancy agreement/landlord letter. What they are asking for is included in the application questions, where they ask how large our accommodation is and how many people live there.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

So, how exactly do you intend to prove that you have adequate accommodation without a lease (that proves that you have someplace to live with your spouse), permission from the landlord and a council tax bill? There is no definitive list of documents because everyone's application is different. To prove accommodation you need a tenancy agreement if renting, letter from the landlord allowing you to live there and a council tax bill from your spouse to prove he actually lives there. If your spouse owns his home then you need a different set of documents. If you are living with family then a housing inspection is recommended.

You are over thinking it. If you don't provide what I have specified, your application will be refused.


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

It makes no sense that on the same sex/unmarried partners section, they mention all of this. And on the spouse/accommodation section, they mention none of it. It's also not on the checklist at the back of the application. 

Plus, I'm not sure you should be so certain that it would be rejected. I found this on another board:


I believe they are more interested in your income and if you're able to support your family, they ask in the application form if you home is privately owned, rented, council hs etc, thats all they ask, i'm not sure if you should go into too much detail about your accomodation status. *When i sent out my flrm, i didn't provide any extra detail about my accomodation because i wasn't asked on the accomodation form.* Experts please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

And this, another person from the same thread:

*when I applied for FLR(M) after having had my fiance visa I was not asked to show anything regarding our current accommodation, all they asked for was proof of fiances, passports, marriage certificate, 3 passport pics (2 of me & 1 of hubby) & the whopping £595 processing fee! *


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So if you have made your mind up why ask here? 

A person believing they think they know what is being asked for really shouldn't be confused with the regulations written by the government posted above by nyclon. 

Good luck with your application if you choose not to send the required evidence.


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> So if you have made your mind up why ask here?
> 
> A person believing they think they know what is being asked for really shouldn't be confused with the regulations written by the government posted above by nyclon.
> 
> Good luck with your application if you choose not to send the required evidence.


I was asking because I DO want to know the answer. What I am saying is that the above posted information is, I believe, not clear. Why is that a problem? Why does that offend you? I was looking for something that SPECIFICALLY mentioned the documents needed (council tax, tenancy agreement, landlord letter) and I have not received that on this thread. I don't see why that warrants a snarky response.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

georgiagirl said:


> I was asking because I DO want to know the answer. What I am saying is that the above posted information is, I believe, not clear. Why is that a problem? Why does that offend you? I was looking for something that SPECIFICALLY mentioned the documents needed (council tax, tenancy agreement, landlord letter) and I have not received that on this thread. I don't see why that warrants a snarky response.


I've told you the answer. *There simply is no definitive list of document*s as I've already explained. The best way to prove adequate accommodation is a tenancy agreement, permission letter from the landlord and a council tax bill. You said you've been on other forums and they've all given you the same advice. You seem to be looking for the answer that you want, not the answer that's correct.

It's impossible to comment on out of context snippets of other posts.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Because nyclon has given you excellent advice and you reacted in a challenging manner and disregarded it. 

No they may not have given you a detailed list of documents but that is because it varies depending on your circumstances. The word evidence in the regulations should be enough to tell you that you need to send proof. You stating you have such is not enough because you could by lying, people do all the time hence the extremely strict requirements and regulations with migration.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not every document you collect for your FLR(M) application at PEO will be requested, so it's quite possible you won't be asked for your housing documents, but it doesn't mean they are superfluous. Usually, people who have been living in UK for some time in a stable accommodation aren't likely to produce an amber light for Home Office staff to want to inquire in details about evidence, but it's quite possible that when you attend your PEO appointment, you may be asked to produce the kind of documents mentioned by nyclon and shel. There is just no way of knowing in advance. So don't take other people's experience at face value and assume it will be the same for you. The wise thing to do is to have documents available to show on request. 

What kind of documents did you produce for your initial visa application, or was your housing situation different then, such as living with in-laws temporarily?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

See, I was going to tell you what I did, but since I'm living with his family I don't know if it would be applicable. If anything, at the very least you need to have your partner write a letter attesting to his ability to provide adequate accommodation and detail if it's 1 bed, 2 bed, ect., and detail that the landlord is out of country but has been notified, or something to the effect.


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Not every document you collect for your FLR(M) application at PEO will be requested, so it's quite possible you won't be asked for your housing documents, but it doesn't mean they are superfluous. Usually, people who have been living in UK for some time in a stable accommodation aren't likely to produce an amber light for Home Office staff to want to inquire in details about evidence, but it's quite possible that when you attend your PEO appointment, you may be asked to produce the kind of documents mentioned by nyclon and shel. There is just no way of knowing in advance. So don't take other people's experience at face value and assume it will be the same for you. The wise thing to do is to have documents available to show on request.
> 
> What kind of documents did you produce for your initial visa application, or was your housing situation different then, such as living with in-laws temporarily?


Joppa, thank you for your kind response. It's much appreciated. 

My last situation was a post-study work visa (applied for while I was living outside the country) so I have never had to deal with any accommodation requests. All that was required was bank statements and my diploma for getting my master's in the UK.


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

sarahincos said:


> See, I was going to tell you what I did, but since I'm living with his family I don't know if it would be applicable. If anything, at the very least you need to have your partner write a letter attesting to his ability to provide adequate accommodation and detail if it's 1 bed, 2 bed, ect., and detail that the landlord is out of country but has been notified, or something to the effect.


Thanks for that. I'd still be interested in what you did, even though you're living with your spouse's family...


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Let's see...I provided a letter of attestation from my sponsor and he described the house, and explained the living situation with us in one room and his parents in another, and we had a printout of a conversation we had with a certified immigration advisor saying the dwelling wouldn't be overcrowded with the 4 of us there. I also included the solicitor's letter certifying the purchase of the home to his parents. I included a gas bill in their names, as well as a letter from his parents giving their permission and providing their financial support of me (which is irrelevant because it's 3rd party). I think that's about it. When I got my visa documents back, all the letters we wrote had been pulled out and assembled into a separate stack with the bank documents and official letters from DWP and all that so they do take whatever you write them into account.


----------



## georgiagirl (Mar 6, 2014)

sarahincos said:


> Let's see...I provided a letter of attestation from my sponsor and he described the house, and explained the living situation with us in one room and his parents in another, and we had a printout of a conversation we had with a certified immigration advisor saying the dwelling wouldn't be overcrowded with the 4 of us there. I also included the solicitor's letter certifying the purchase of the home to his parents. I included a gas bill in their names, as well as a letter from his parents giving their permission and providing their financial support of me (which is irrelevant because it's 3rd party). I think that's about it. When I got my visa documents back, all the letters we wrote had been pulled out and assembled into a separate stack with the bank documents and official letters from DWP and all that so they do take whatever you write them into account.


Great. Thank you! It's such a long and stressful process (not helped by the fact that my husband is self-employed...a whole new level of complication). Really appreciate it.


----------

